
Printed electronics open way for electrified tattoos and personalized biosensors - lelf
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-electronics-electrified-tattoos-personalized-biosensors.html
======
patientplatypus
Don't get an electrified tattoo. Get a normal tattoo. Please.

~~~
schwartzworld
The tattoos in the article are not permanent. They are closer to temporary
tattoos like kids use.

